# Rumor by me Nene to Houston



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=500 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_bl>Denver Trade Breakdown</TD></TR><TR><TD class=body_bl_np width="100%"><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_dt colSpan=2>Outgoing</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Nene Hilario


6-11 PF from Brazil (Foreign)
0.0 ppg, 0.0 rpg, 0.0 apg in 2.0 minutes

</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Julius Hodge


6-7 SG from North Carolina State
0.0 ppg, 0.0 rpg, 0.0 apg in 1.0 minutes

</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Voshon Lenard


6-4 SG from Minnesota
8.5 ppg, 2.6 rpg, 1.7 apg in 21.3 minutes

</TD></TR><TR><TD class=title_dt colSpan=2>Incoming</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Stromile Swift


6-9 PF from Louisiana State
8.7 ppg, 4.6 rpg, 0.2 apg in 20.8 minutes

</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Luther Head


6-3 PG from Illinois
10.0 ppg, 3.0 rpg, 2.4 apg in 27.7 minutes

</TD></TR><TR><TD class=title_gr colSpan=2>Change in team outlook: +10.2 ppg, +5.0 rpg, and +0.9 apg.</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=500 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_bl>Houston Trade Breakdown</TD></TR><TR><TD class=body_bl_np width="100%"><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_dt colSpan=2>Outgoing</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Stromile Swift


6-9 PF from Louisiana State
8.7 ppg, 4.6 rpg, 0.2 apg in 20.8 minutes

</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Luther Head


6-3 PG from Illinois
10.0 ppg, 3.0 rpg, 2.4 apg in 27.7 minutes

</TD></TR><TR><TD class=title_dt colSpan=2>Incoming</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Nene Hilario


6-11 PF from Brazil (Foreign)
0.0 ppg, 0.0 rpg, 0.0 apg in 2.0 minutes

</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Julius Hodge


6-7 SG from North Carolina State
0.0 ppg, 0.0 rpg, 0.0 apg in 1.0 minutes

</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Voshon Lenard


6-4 SG from Minnesota
8.5 ppg, 2.6 rpg, 1.7 apg in 21.3 minutes

</TD></TR><TR><TD class=title_gr colSpan=2>Change in team outlook: -10.2 ppg, -5.0 rpg, and -0.9 apg.</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="80%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_s>Successful Scenario</TD></TR><TR><TD class=body_s>Due to Denver and Houston being over the cap, the 25% trade rule is invoked. Denver and Houston had to be no more than 125% plus $100,000 of the salary given out unless trade exceptions were used for the trade to be accepted, which did happen here. This trade satisfies the provisions of the Collective Bargaining Agreement.</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>



Ok, let the jokes of my liking of the underachieving stromile swift begin. Head is the bright spot on there roster, but to snag Nene, theyll trade him I believe. Id also like to get a pick out of them, just because Nene is still valuable


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

You watching Swift tonight ? I'm not so sure about trading for him.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

I'm watching the Rockets/Kings game tonight. I'm so impressed with the Rockets rookie Luther Head. This guy reminds me of a poor mans Dwyane Wade.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

I'll pass on this trade since Nene >>>> Swift and I'm not ready to give up on Hodge (who I was and still am very excited about the Nuggets drafting)

23AJ, did you notice Head's lack of defense on Bibby?


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

I am open to basically any trade possiblity that brings in a aggressive guard that can shoot the ball and create his own shot.

Is Head that guy? A rookie? He would be a nice piece to put next to Melo for the future perhaps...


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

thetobin73 said:


> I am open to basically any trade possiblity that brings in a aggressive guard that can shoot the ball and create his own shot.
> 
> Is Head that guy? A rookie? He would be a nice piece to put next to Melo for the future perhaps...


a lot of people get burned by bibby, especially a rookie. a trade like this (acquiring head) could pay dividends, not only today, but down the road as well


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

nbanoitall said:


> a lot of people get burned by bibby, especially a rookie. a trade like this (acquiring head) could pay dividends, not only today, but down the road as well



Sounds like you are in favor of blowing up the Nuggets team? Kinda rebuilding on the fly? But with better future in mind. You should call Kiki...1-800-GMin'-4job


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

thetobin73 said:


> Sounds like you are in favor of blowing up the Nuggets team? Kinda rebuilding on the fly? But with better future in mind. You should call Kiki...1-800-GMin'-4job


being under the last year of his contract, this is exactly the type of trade Kiki wouldnt do. a big change might not be the best thing for "this year" and since he is GMing for a contract, you should expect him to do whatever he can to improve his value for this year.

He is basically a player playing for stats


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

cpawfan said:


> I'll pass on this trade since Nene >>>> Swift and I'm not ready to give up on Hodge (who I was and still am very excited about the Nuggets drafting)
> 
> 23AJ, did you notice Head's lack of defense on Bibby?


Oh yeah, but keep in mind as horrendous bibby is on d. I do admit he is an excellent offensive player.

This is what I liked about Luther.

Courage - Something even a former NBA head coach Doug Collins commented on during the game. I also value his opinion.

Jump shot - Luther has one. A pretty good one at that.

Size - Luther has a solid frame. Plus he has good hands. Look at those things the next time you see him play.

Also keep in mind you are watching a rookie that didn't get any pub coming in to the league really. And to me he is already looking like a poor mans Dwyane Wade and thts a good thing.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

luther head is as safe in houston as t-mac and yao as for stro take him i wouldnt care


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

CrackerJack said:


> luther head is as safe in houston as t-mac and yao as for stro take him i wouldnt care


Good point. As much as I would love the Nuggets getting Luther. I don't think the Rockets would give him up. He is just playing to good.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

23AJ said:


> Good point. As much as I would love the Nuggets getting Luther. I don't think the Rockets would give him up. He is just playing to good.


ok, we are talking about Nene here. There are lots of 2 guards in the league, but Nene is pretty rare. And I bet at this point (especially with Jon Barry coming back) the rockets would consider it to get Nene.


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

nbanoitall said:


> <TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=500 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_bl>Denver Trade Breakdown</TD></TR><TR><TD class=body_bl_np width="100%"><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_dt colSpan=2>Outgoing</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 exactly, WHY would houston do this deal???

trading Swift for an injured Nene means Howard would have to play HEAVY minutes and so will Ryan Bowen.

Trade away their rookie Luther Head....who houston is very happy with, for your rookie Hodge..who you're willing to trade. How does this benefit Houston???

6-12 is an terrible record (although they're actually a 1/2 game behind last season at this time)....but damn, 6-4 with McGrady and our starting PG is still out


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

tone wone said:


> exactly, WHY would houston do this deal???
> 
> How does this benefit Houston???


your not contenders this year. if you want to argue maybe you could make the playoffs, ok thats fine. how does this benefit you. It sounds like Nene is coming back in a few months. Swift doesnt fit in anyways. One word, Nene.

Ming
Nene
Howard
TMAC
Alston

or 
Ming
Nene
TMAC
Wesley
Alston


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

nbanoitall said:


> your not contenders this year. if you want to argue maybe you could make the playoffs, ok thats fine. how does this benefit you. It sounds like Nene is coming back in a few months. Swift doesnt fit in anyways. One word, Nene.
> 
> Ming
> Nene
> ...


 you can have Juan Howard & David Wesley.

I dont care if he's coming back in a couple of months....houston would be fools to trade Head & Swift a PF(who's nothing more than a role player) that just blew out his knee


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

tone wone said:


> you can have Juan Howard & David Wesley.


unfortunately, i dont think your starting PF or team captain are available


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

tone wone said:


> you can have Juan Howard & David Wesley.
> 
> I dont care if he's coming back in a couple of months....houston would be fools to trade Head & Swift a PF(who's nothing more than a role player) that just blew out his knee


I agree the trade would initialy help the Nuggets. However if Nene gets to his potential you would have a devastating front court.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

nbanoitall said:


> unfortunately, i dont think your starting PF or team captain are available


Good point. However I thought McGrady was the Rockets team captain ?


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

I would be worried about sending Nene to Houston, but with Nene becoming a F.A. I'm not sure that Houston would be able to keep him...


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

@ 10 million a year


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

nbanoitall said:


> @ 10 million a year


I would of been happy to pay Nene if he had played this season. It was such a disappointment to see him go down in the first game of the season. That made me sick for a few days.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

nene with a hurt knee > healthy swift. he wont help thsi team. there are 100 other PFs we could get instead.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

NugzFan said:


> nene with a hurt knee > healthy swift. he wont help thsi team. there are 100 other PFs we could get instead.


For all the talk about Swift in the league, I haven't been all that impressed. He can jump, but he needs to really work on the rest of his game.


----------

